# Ohio Power Bass Fishing



## OhioPower (Apr 13, 2004)

Now that all the deer hunters have left Ohio Power with their guns, we have had some great late fall Bass action in the AEP Recreation Lands. The Bass are active and hitting the Jig/Pig. Any other hard core cold weather strip mine nuts out there having any success? Let us know.

www.ohiopowerbass.com


----------



## la2ohio (May 18, 2004)

So what is the winter fishing like? Can you use a two man basshunter with trolling motor? What is the best area to catch the bigger bass (4lb. and up)? Have thought of going down there before everything freezes...any info. would be helpful and thanks in advance.

William (la2ohio)


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I Used To Fish And Camp There Years Ago. Its A Great Spot To Get Away For The Weekend. I Used To Have A Livetime Permit But Its Gone Now.  Do They Still Require One? Do I Go Through Columbus To Get One If Needed? Thanks Bob


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

you can get your permit online http://www.aep.com/environmental/stewardship/recland/requestpermit.htm 

j


----------



## OhioPower (Apr 13, 2004)

You can also get the permit off of my site. Just print it out and sign it and you are good to go.

www.ohiopowerbass.com


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks For The Info.  I Grew Up On Pit Fishin. Nothin Like Hearing That Big Hogg Slammin The Surface At Night Not Knowing Whether Or Not To Set The Hook! The Past Few Years, Land Ownership Has Changed Hands In My Area. Reclaiming Has Taken Alot Of My Honey Holes. How I Miss The Taste Of Pit Perch And Gills! Anyhow,thanks Again And Who Knows,maybe Ill Run In To Some Of You Someday. Bob


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I had to check out your site to bring back some memories. Years ago I spent many a day in that area. You have a nice web site built featuring the lakes. I have one suggestion for you though. I see you have many links to various other fishing and shopping sites. But you left one out. Perhaps it just has not been modified in the last several months to get the OGF on there. I just thought it would be another good way to get folks to join in.


----------



## OhioPower (Apr 13, 2004)

Brian,
Thanks for the comments on The www.ohiopowerbass.com site. We work hard to keep it up and informative for folks. We do have a link for OGF. Actually, it is the first link on my page. It reads www.ohiogamefishing.com .  We really enjoy this site and would not leave you guys out. None the less, If you need any info on AEP Recreation Lands, let me know.

Jim


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry about that. I guess I overlooked the link the first time. I figured if it was not there that it would have been an oversight only.

As I said I spent some time down there many years ago and would like to do it again someday. When that day comes I will try to check in on your site.


----------



## kokomoslow (Dec 5, 2011)

Never fished ohiopower and just started tubing again where can i get a good map and how can I meet some tubers in centeral ohio


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Search Google for AEP ReCreation Land and you should find AEP's website with maps. If you already have a grip on the lay of the land or you know your way around mapping tools, aerial imagery is the way to go.

Tubing AEP is hard to beat!


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

My buddy wrote an article about a 10 pounder that was caught at AEP Lands. Here is the article.

http://ohiobassblog.com/2011/11/16/the-ohio-record-largemouth-one-mans-pursuit/


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Bass'n Jim said:


> My buddy wrote an article about a 10 pounder that was caught at AEP Lands. Here is the article.
> 
> http://ohiobassblog.com/2011/11/16/the-ohio-record-largemouth-one-mans-pursuit/


That was a good read, that guy catches some hawgs!


----------



## kokomoslow (Dec 5, 2011)

I heard that if your tube has more than one air chamber it has to be registered ???


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

TheCream said:


> That was a good read, that guy catches some hawgs!



You got that right! He's a hog hunter for sure. And I don't mind saying that I am a fan.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

kokomoslow, you're correct. My FishCat float tube is registered.


----------



## kokomoslow (Dec 5, 2011)

Fishing Flyer, On the fish cat vers. Fat cat I'm 5' 8" 240 lbs. What are your views on one or the other.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I couldn't access the AEP maps or permits site. Maybe their site was down when I tried


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I'd go with the Fish Cat. Its way more affordable, and has enough weight capacity for you. Sometimes you can find them on sale at Cabelas. I'm a big fan of the double bladder tubes, because they bring you up higher off the water. You can move faster and have a better line of sight.


----------

